# Monitoring photo on laptop before shooting.



## Villon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi.
I have a special situation. *I use Sony a6000 camera.*
I have to shoot a relative small ( 3-12)” size, clear and colored glass , and clear and colored “fluorescent-type”-glass object. With the fluorescent case, I use UV (ultraviolet/night/disco) lighting. If I can see the “picture” in the laptop monitor, before I shoot, it will be very-very helpful.
Is it possible?
How?
If anyone has an idea I will be gratefully appreciated.
Thank you.
Attila


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2015)

How To Tether Sony A7 / A7R / A7S


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2015)

hmm, looking over that ... not sure if that is live view.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 8, 2015)

Capture One for Sony ($50):

Capture One Express (for Sony) camera support

Reviewed:
Capture One Pro for Sony adds Live-View Tethering

I have A5000 and Capture One Pro.

If you have an Android tablet with NFC, or if you would settle for a smaller Android smartphone screen (I think nearly all Android smartphones have NFC), you can download Sony PlayMemories for free. It has live view and is wireless. It's what I use regularly.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 8, 2015)

If you have a bigger screen Android tablet but without NFC, you can also use RCCDroidPro ($5). It has LiveView and wired tethering. You might need a USB OTG cable if your Android tablet only has a micro-USB port. I have RCCDroidPro and the USB OTG cable (paid about $3 for a pack of 3 on eBay) -- it works great.


----------

